# living in bondi



## IrishNicole

Hey guys, 

I'm living in Ireland at the moment and I'm researching every aspect of moving to bondi. A lot of people that i have talked to have said that bondi is extremely expensive, my area of work is early childhood care and special needs assistant. Could anyone tell me the estimated cost of living for one person please? Thanks


----------



## DylanW

Hi IrishNicole,

Sydney is expensive in all aspects but the eastern suburbs would prob be the most costly area in Sydney.

When I first arrived I lived in Bondi and its great! You are close to the beach and its just a very trendy area!

I still live in the eastern suburbs and even though its more expensive then most area's its well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## IrishNicole

Hey Dylan,

Thanks for the reply! Yeah I'm just really worried that I'll run out of money before I find a job and have to go home! 

Its my dream to live in bondi


----------



## DylanW

It all a risk and it depends how dedicated you are to finding a job. You could always go for the other option and stay in a hostel in Bondi to start for a few weeks until you find a job and then look to rent an apartment etc.


----------



## IrishNicole

That's actually a really good idea! Never thought of it !  thank you so much !!


----------



## DylanW

no worries at all


----------



## IrishNicole

Would there be many jobs in childcare around do you know ?


----------



## DylanW

There is a large demand for childcare in Sydney. Lots around the eastern suburbs. 

My sister in law runs 3 in Bondi. If you get me your resume I will pass it onto her.


----------



## IrishNicole

Wow, that would be amazing! I'm not moving over for another year or so because I need to save a bit more but I'll type one up as soon as I can for you!


----------



## DylanW

Sounds good  Good luck!


----------



## Editor

Hi DylanW

Is there demand for childcare services across the board or is it focused upon the expat community?

Regards,


Mark


----------



## DylanW

Editor across the board... its an incredible business to be in. My sister in law opened one about a year ago and has a waiting list of at least 20 kids.. this year she has opened another 2.. 

You can only by law take 5 kids a day per day care.


----------

